# Aquarium Leak!!



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys!! I have an emergencie!! My 30 gallon established tank has a leak on the left front corner !! I was able to stop the leak with aquarium silicone that I just put on the leak! But it was a hell of a lot difficult to stop the leak! I yhink I was lucky, buyt for now Its not leaking any water! Should I do anything else??? Must I drain the entre tank and repair it to prevent future problems or is it ok like it is now?? I really dont want to drain it, it would be a pain in the *** to start all over again!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Move the inhabitants, and get a new 30 gallon. The silicon may help right now but you run the risk of flooding your floor and losing everyone in there.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm... That would be a pain in the cash, I cant afford a new tank right now


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck then.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

No need to get a new tank but, 

To do a proper repair you would need to drain the tank........
Thoroughly clean and scrap away all old sealant before lining the seam with new sealant. 
Then cure for minimum of 48 hours. 

The new sealant needs to be installed on the inside of the tank on the seam, not on the outside.

I redid all the seams on my old 150 gallon and it lasted for 12 years until I sold it.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

+1 on Brian's suggestion. Resealing isn't that difficult. Use GE Silicone 1, check out a how to video on you tube. You could also remove the whole panel and re install it with new silicone.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Buerkletucson said:


> No need to get a new tank but,
> 
> To do a proper repair you would need to drain the tank........
> Thoroughly clean and scrap away all old sealant before lining the seam with new sealant.
> ...


^this^ *#3

If you don't properly fix the leak, you run the risk of a true disaster. I would re-seal the tank if you can't afford a new one.


----------

